# Leviton Electric Car Charge Station UL Listed



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Go Leviton.

Travis Gintz
Applications Engineer, Leviton MFG.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Why do they call them "charging stations" when all they do is supply 240VAC? Most of us do that with a 240VAC GFCI breaker and outlet.


----------

